# ENGINE BLING OIL CAP RING - UPDATE - 29TH OCTOBER



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

For those of you who liked my DIY oil ring, apologies i haven't posted anything lately on progress - I 'm nearly there and now have a finish i'm happy with......,










Should be able to get a few done soon now.

NOW MORE BLING (Which i can actually provide!!)

Inspired by Les and his own DIY, and furthermore the recent post on bigsyd's engine bay progress. Thanks gents...

Have to say i'm quite proud of this... Done 2 sizes - can't really tell in the photo (theres a 10mm diameter one and a 1/2" diameter one slight difference in the length)

Anyone interested PM me so i know how many to knock out.... £16.20 each....

Incidentally, you have to cut the top off the dipstick.. its a 5 minute job to fit.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks great, how does the new top attach to the stick?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow! 

They both look fantastic. I think you'll be a very busy man, knocking these out for folk wot want one. Including myself! One question on the dipstick tops. Why two different sizes? Isn't the dipstick top a standard size? And, when you put some of those OSIR-style rings up for sale, what are they gonna go for? OK, so more than one question; you'll have to forgive me, I got excited by a cheap (monetarily) good-looking mod!

Way to go, old guy! Both bits look well 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Looking Nice Graham, you can put me down for one of the dip stick tops as well as the ring please mate, PM sent


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's how they fit on the old dipstick.....

































http://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/oldguytt/5SmoothTopToProvideFlatSurface.jpg[/IMG

It's an easy job. Then the new one is held in place by a small grub screw at the base and it's facing the radiator so you can't see it at all.

Mondo - did two sizes as the first smaller one i wasn't sure was "beefy" enough. The length difference was just my in accurate cutting :? None are longer than the original to avoid you having it stuck thro' the bonnet :o


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Spot on that Graham, I have sent you a pm


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Workmanship looks outstanding, I'll have a dip stick top to go with the ring I ordered a little while back, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> Workmanship looks outstanding, I'll have a dip stick top to go with the ring I ordered a little while back, thanks for your efforts.


Rings have taken so long because they much more difficult to make.

Dipstick isn't as bad, but i am very happy with the quality i've acheived...

Thanks for your comments

:idea: = too many of them in my head


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

oldguy said:


> :idea: = too many of them in my head


If they are as good as the ones you've shown keep them coming


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Dipstick has 4 rings............, 

Did think and have some coloured rubber o-rings that squeeze over into the rings... red, blue, black to match hoses, but think this makes the dipstick look a bit "chav-tastic", will post a pic tomorrow. One thing the rubber o-rings do do is help as grip to pull out the stick...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Engine ring for me as well Graham results look top notch mate. very nice work on the dip stick tops as well. Off to PM you on the engine ring now.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking very nice, I will take a dipstick and the engine ring.

Thanks,


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

You have PM 

Coloured O rings maybe a bit 'chav-tastic' but reckon black to go with plastics would look ok, and as you say serve a function ....guess could always take them off

Good work by the way 

Heres a thought ... what about venturing into the interior .... how about a challenge for a well know big knob, mirror switches, etc etc


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

I have some thoughts on interior, i'm never going to be out of my garage!!!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

pm sent m8


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Just so you guys know.... i have replied to a few of your PM's but for some reason they are stuck in the outbox ?!?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great work, looks superb & professional 8) 8)

Pm sent.

SAV....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

oldguy said:


> Just so you guys know.... i have replied to a few of your PM's but for some reason they are stuck in the outbox ?!?


PMed sent 
They stay in the out box untill they are opened by the person you pmed


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

oldguy said:


> Just so you guys know.... i have replied to a few of your PM's but for some reason they are stuck in the outbox ?!?


Hi Oldguy, They stay in outbox, until recipient reads the PM.
H.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi mate, looking good. PM sent.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Look great, can you still use the alloy forge oil cap with the ring? PM sent


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you guys know.... i have replied to a few of your PM's but for some reason they are stuck in the outbox ?!?
> ...


Means then I'm not on you list of replied to PM's  
They'll worth waiting for I'm sure


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

taTTy, you are on the list...,


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Great work and good price 

PM'd


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

These look really good.....have PMd you.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

All, i have recieved a good responce on botht he dipstick and the rings.

Apologies if i have not responded to some of your PM's, i have to hold down the day job :-|

To clarify a few points some of you have raised :

Dipstick :

These are aluminium, polished and consist of the 'shaft' and the washer. The washer goes over the old dipstick (after modification as in photo's) then the shaft onto the old dipstick and locates onto the washer which centralises it on the top of the orange plastic. The shaft is then held in place by a small hidden grub screw. The shaft in turn then holds the washer down. It's been on mine for a couple of weks now as i thought it might dull off but it hasn't - shame as i like to get the autosol out - but anyway less maintenance even if you are addicted to polishing  the dipstick i can turn out relatively quickly, so those who have PM'd i'll hopefully have some details to you by end of week.

Oil ring :

Not as easy to make - and only a few teething issues - Was going to stick with heavy duty 3m double sided tape but need to roadtest this first. I'm happy with the finish but want to perfect the fitting design so none of you have any cause for complaint....,
These will take longer still and i hope you appreciatte i'm only a bloke in his garage...., sorry for those of you who have been waiting some time, but please bear with me, i'm on the case!

Thanks again for all your comments - of i've missed anything please PM and i'll try to answer any more questions. :wink:


----------



## Canman (Sep 15, 2009)

hi, i think they look brilliant. as soon as you have a price for both let me know as i think they will add to the stunning design and styling of the tt.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Pm'd you Canman....,


----------



## Canman (Sep 15, 2009)

hi old guy , hope your busy in that garage. my TT is crying out for one of those rings and dip sticks [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

You should lose the oldguy handle and become garage guy


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Jebus, i think I'm getting dottled in my old age, couldn't see the forest for the trees. Looked at the oil cap ring and though, that's strange, why would you have bits of it anodised in yellow and pink. Took me a good few minutes to catch on it was reflections of your hands and camera etc >.<

Looks awesome though, excellent stuff!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

oldguy said:


> taTTy, you are on the list...,


Am I on the list :?:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I want one of each. Pretty Please........ 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > taTTy, you are on the list...,
> ...


No your not  ....... Ask Forge to do you some :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

les said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > oldguy said:
> ...


NOW THAT WAS A GOOD ONE........... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: AND ONE MORE :lol:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Both Yellow and Tatty on the list.....

:wink:


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Can you check i am on the list.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Mark, you are on the list...,

:wink:


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Am I on the list......


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Kite you are too !!!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

How's about me, Oldguy 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

les said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > oldguy said:
> ...


I will remember that Les when I have somemore goodies going cheap :wink:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Josh ypu are on too !


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Noooo you can't do that Andy cos............. "I am on the list" :-* Anyway as you car is canary yellow I thought they would be going "cheap cheap" :lol:


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Hi Oldguy...am I on the list for both please.
Thanks


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi oldguy, Have any hair left.............. who loves ya babe.......... :lol: 8)


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooops ... what have i done by starting the list thing


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

taTTy said:


> Oooops ... what have i done by starting the list thing


oldguy is going to find you and when he does I do not want to be there...........   you will be.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

les said:


> Anyway as you car is canary yellow I thought they would be going "cheap cheap" :lol:


Old ones are the best, Les!

I remember saying that to my missus years ago, told her the pet shop had canaries going cheep, she said I don't care we're not having one.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway as you car is canary yellow I thought they would be going "cheap cheap" :lol:
> ...


Its the way I tell em though :wink:


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice indeed! I'd be interested in one each of these too if there's any more going?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

GKC5 and lutton, you've made it......,

Also first ones (dipsticks) have gone out today, so perhaps some good reaction, i hope,

They are as good as the photo's if i don't say so myself, 

thanks all.....


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

With any luck I'll let you know as soon as I get one! Making an assumption here - oh well, ever the optimist.

Hell, if it's 1/2 as good as the photos I'll be chuffed.

Now, if you can knock up something like this...







... :wink:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Mondo,

Yours is off tommorow, so should get saturday i suspect (1st class recorded),

Mmmm... bit tricky the centre cover thing, but watch this space, and watch and watch....

Bloke in his garage remember :wink:


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

can you add me to the list for the dipstick please


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

OK, and i was looking for something to do as the nights draw in and i can't polish the car !!


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

pm'd u mate. Cheers 8)


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

How do I pay....


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Oldguy. How and when do I pay?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

All, with the royal mail strikes going on, i'm not sure how it'll affect deliveries - i've sent a few out yesterday, and more today,

thanks

Oldguy


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Well i have just got in and was greeted by a little package  i did not expect it this quick and then i opened it  It is fcuking excellent, cant wait till the morning as i am going to fit it. The quality is second to none. i am surprised, what ells have you got planned to make is all i can say. Put my name down in advance as i will have it if this is anything to go by.

top job mate

cheers steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oi! get to the back of the queue ya bugger :lol: i'm waiting for my engine cover ring along with many more :wink:



stevebeechTA said:


> Well i have just got in and was greeted by a little package  i did not expect it this quick and then i opened it  It is fcuking excellent, cant wait till the morning as i am going to fit it. The quality is second to none. i am surprised, what ells have you got planned to make is all i can say. Put my name down in advance as i will have it if this is anything to go by.
> 
> top job mate
> 
> cheers steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just for your info Les, i have had mi name down for the engine ring years and years ago :lol: on a serious note though the quality is spot on if you have orderd one you wont be disappointed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Have you not got your engine ring yet , i got mine the other day did you not see my post


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> Have you not got your engine ring yet , i got mine the other day did you not see my post


 :-| [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Sorry mate just winding you up :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> Sorry mate just winding you up :roll:


 Na, you could only wind me up if I believed you and I knew for a fact you hadn't got the engine ring yet :lol:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Gents, thanks to all for your patience, and i hope you understand.

Thanks for the comments Steve re. the dip stick, there should be more going out tommorrow and monday, hopefully some more happy TT drivers. Just a note - those of you who got/get them today and tommorrow, sorry for packaging, but at least the contents appear to be pleasing, bet you were thinking the worst when you saw the sellotape !!!

I'll be putting a brief hold on the other ideas i have until i've sorted everone with the dip stick and rings (hopefully),

Then well.... who knows.... :idea:


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Looks like you have started a cottage industry Oldguy !!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Only me in this one.

A bit stressful worrying someone will nick my ideas, and i've given this a lot of thought 

I have more idea's and making these bits is so therpeutic so combats the stress, and the satisfaction knowing each one is spot on !!!


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

The dipsticks could be sold for almost any Vag car, looks like you may have to buy a capstan.......


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

how much are the oil cap rings i cant find the price of em? look great


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

oldguy said:


> Only me in this one.
> 
> A bit stressful worrying someone will nick my ideas, and i've given this a lot of thought
> 
> I have more idea's and making these bits is so therpeutic so combats the stress, and the satisfaction knowing each one is spot on !!!


Let em nick .... doubt the quality and price would be anything like 

... and shouldn't worry about the packaging .... like a kid at christmas was quickly discarded


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Medic999 said:


> how much are the oil cap rings i cant find the price of em? look great


received a pm about price not set yet thanks Graham


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

got mine today, very easy to fit and fantastic quality, a credit to you m8...looking forward to the rest 8) 8) 8)


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks, that bay is looking better day by day


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just done it, although my bay aint as nice as bigsyd's 




























it was literally a 4 min job, i used a Stanly knife to trim the dipstick after taking the hacksaw to it so its nice and flat.

cheers well chuffed


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep very nice indeed and glad I was able to help "oldguy" some way and the inspiration to make these. Here's the one I found on eBay and adapted to fit mine which started it all off.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mines just arrived, so going to fit it now. Thanks graeme. 8) Will post pics soon. 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

All done, very easy to fit and looks excellent. Heres some pics.
















Just waiting for my engine ring now.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

JUst received mine, will be fitting a little later!

Thanks mate, workmanship is A1


----------



## TT DWN UNDER (Aug 29, 2007)

Did you get my PM......and any chance of postage to OZ....?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

JUST GOT MINE AS WELL, THANKS OLDGUY.

Stunning workmanship & so highly polished, now sits on display in glass cabinet :lol: :lol: Missus not too happy but safest place!!
Will be fitted some time this weekend may buy another just to put on show though :wink:

SAV..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Another satisfied customer. 8) Thanks Graham.
H.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Fitted mine today .... I've put the black rubber O rings on ... looks like it was always meant to be there.

I had one issue though ..... NOTHING TO DO WITH THE DIPSTICK I HASTEN TO ADD .... IT IS A WORK OF ART AND WOULD NOT LOOK OUT OF PLACE IN A RETAIL OUTLET SHOWROOM ..... my dipstick has always felt a bit tight and after I had fitted I found it was hard to get a grip. When I did get grip I ended up pulling the new cover off the stick.

Got some grips on the end and pulled out the stick. I've now coated the plastic top end of the stick in engine oil to lube it up

I also then drilled an indent into the dipstick where the grub screw touches to aid purchase .... don't think this is absolutely necessary but does give a bit more piece of mind.

Anyone else have a sticky stick !

Graham .... superb workmanship mate


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I was gonna post pics but a) I've been beaten to it by just about everyone and b) I haven't actually fitted it yet...  Turns out the one Allen key I don't have is the one I need for the grub screw. So off to Halfords/Screwfix this morning and then I'll get jiggy with a hacksaw and fit the work of art that turned up yesterday.

Very nice, Graham. Chuffed to bits with it, as you should be with your own craftsmanship. Keep up the good work!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks again for comments...

ttaTTy is right i could have suggested the drill and or glue, but so far mine has been fine without - i road tested it for 2 weeks before, i wanted to make it as simple as possible.

Mondo - sorry you had to buy the allen key, thinking about it now should have gone for a screw driver grub screw....

We live and learn


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Another one here without the allen key, what size is it?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

2mm......

sorry....


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers, nothing to be sorry about


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

You go away on holiday for a week and look what you miss! Great piece of work this. Oldguy, pM been sent - please put me down for both a dipstick and a ring when they are ready. Just waiting to hear how to pay.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Old Guy, don't sweat it. It's hardly your fault I don't have a 2mm allen key. Or rather, didn't; popped down to Screwfix this AM and got a rather cool three-pronged allen key thing for £5.50. Took a bit longer than 5 minutes to fix, mostly down to me being a bit anal in getting every last poxy bit of orange plastic off the top of the stick so the washer thing sits flush. But she's on, looks great - and now makes me think about getting the inlet manifold polished to match!

As mentioned before by me and, well, anyone that's seen your handiwork; well done Old Guy. It's a very cool bit of kit, done very well. Rock on more stuff!


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Mondo said:


> Took a bit longer than 5 minutes to fix, mostly down to me being a bit anal in getting every last poxy bit of orange plastic off the top of the stick so the washer thing sits flush.


That's a thought ... guess the only thing with this is to make sure it sits at the same height as the bit thats cut away as that gauges the depth the stick goes in

Anyone else have a sticky dipstick ... oiling the plastic didn't work


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

taTTy said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Took a bit longer than 5 minutes to fix, mostly down to me being a bit anal in getting every last poxy bit of orange plastic off the top of the stick so the washer thing sits flush.
> ...


Isn't it supposed to be a bit sticky? :? If its too sticky then why not run some wet and dry around it and loosen it a bit. :idea:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

taTTy, not sure what you are saying as you could not have cut any lower than the top of the "orange ring".

The washer you put on does not gauge the dip stick depth, i'm hoping you haven't cut the top off too low....check the photo's again in the post.

Mine is currently in place with no top, just the exposed metal sticking out, send me a pic of your cut down dip stick - there must be something amiss...... and i can't for my sanity have someone unhappy.....

I won't sleep tonight !!!


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

When I say sticking ... I mean sticking as in binding. When I had the OEM stick with the ring it felt like I was taking the engine block with it! Was just wondering whether mine is abnormally tight  oh er missus

Old guy has roadtested for a couple of weeks and the grub screw is more than up to the job .. I have no reason to question that.

I've pulled the top off twice now so I need to do something .... I'll give the wet and dry a go ... was a bit dubious to start reducing the thickness as wasn't sure whether oil can get pushed out that way ... cheers for the suggestion


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Old guy .... I am happy .... please don't think I'm not.

I may have misred Mondo's post re cutting down the orange ring to get it flush .... though perhaps he had done it so the metal washer was the guide.

I am currently the same as your piccys so no worries ... just got to sort out my sticking dipstick so i don't heep pulling the top off


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe i need to make the bottom bit too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mmmmm now there's a thought

My head will almost certainly explode soon with excessive ideas......

I think some wine now to help the sleep....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

taTTy said:


> When I say sticking ... I mean sticking as in binding. When I had the OEM stick with the ring it felt like I was taking the engine block with it! Was just wondering whether mine is abnormally tight  oh er missus
> 
> I've pulled the top off twice now so I need to do something .... I'll give the wet and dry a go ... was a bit dubious to start reducing the thickness as wasn't sure whether oil can get pushed out that way ... cheers for the suggestion


 Hmm shouldn't be that tight in that case. :? All I can think of is maybe the tube the dipstick goes into has shrunk with age. All you should need to do to remove your dipstick is a little tug. Providing you don't go comp OTT with the wet and dry so the dipstick all but falls in the tube then all should be well and no oil should get up the tube and past the dipstick IMO.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

oldguy said:


> Maybe i need to make the bottom bit too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mmmmm now there's a thought
> quote]
> Na wouldn't do that Graham it's simply not necessary IMO. Your (or is it mine :lol: ) design is spot on so don't try and fix something that's not broken :wink:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Les,

you shall be the first owner of the oldguy oil ring.... :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

oldguy said:


> Les,
> 
> you shall be the first owner of the oldguy oil ring.... :wink:


 Cheers Graham and I will then also be the first to fit it, test drive it and report back on it complete with pic's. :wink:

BTW re the yellow plastic shoulder being retained on the dip stick. Three reasons 
1/ I'm not sure why but the plastic on plastic dip tube just seems right.
2/ It gives the shoulder of your dipstick a bit more meat to butt up against and in doing so will help ensure its straight on the dipstick. I'm not sure that's really necessary but again it just seems right IMO. 
3/ The one I am using I am sure was designed to fit on the camper van it was made for in a similar way to the way we have fitted them that is with the OEM plastic shoulder intact.

You have done a great Job of the dipsticks as all who have them have testified just keep it the way it is now. Job very well done.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

oldguy said:


> Les,
> 
> you shall be the first owner of the oldguy oil ring.... :wink:


may I be #2 I get shitted on enough....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

who loves ya babe................ 8)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey taTTy,

Sorry if I lead you up the carbon propshaft, er, garden path.  When I was talking about getting rid of every last bit of orange plastic all I meant was, once I'd hacksaw'd off the 'pull' part of the dipstick top and Stanley knifed off the remaining bit to expose the metal underneath, the left-over plastic closest to the freshly exposed metal was slightly higher than the flat surrounding and had to be scraped off a bit more to make the whole as flat as I could. A combination of Stanley knife and bit of sandpaper did the trick. Just so Old Guy's 'washer' would sit as close as it could to the plastic but, as the allen nut thing actually holds it all together, not really necessary.

OG, don't change a thing on the dipstick top you've done; it's great. As les said, if it ain't broke etc. Now if you could do that coin tray liner... :wink:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Aren't they a stick on from the TTshop?

:?:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh and come on my post has nearly hit 1000 views - i'm actually quite chuffed about that!

might just keep viewing til i get it there....


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's another view to get you towards 1000. Woo-hoo! 

Yeah, you can get stick-on coin tray liners, but GTT do one for £40  that looks to be a whole piece of aluminium. Nice, but pricey. It's the last item on their 'page 1' list of internal stuff: http://www.gtt.uk.com/acatalog/INTERIOR ... age_1.html

Going from the quality of the dipstick, if you could do something similar to this for, oh, I dunno, £20? you'd have at least one customer, probably more. 'Cause I know you've got nothing better to do than satisfy the aluminium fetishes of us forum members... :roll:

Old guy, a big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for the dipstick top - it rocks!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Mmmmm, thanks Mondo,

For now i have a couple of more simple interior idea's, so i'll crack on with those as soon as....

Hope all that have had a dipstick are happy with the quality, not heard from a couple of you that have / have not recieved them, and still got a few more to send out...

cheers all


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I've got a card from RM stating I have a package to pick up, I'm assuming it's the dipstick, I'll pick it up tomorrow morning and post afterwards


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ahem Engine cover rings first :?



oldguy said:


> Mmmmm, thanks Mondo,
> 
> For now i have a couple of more simple interior idea's, so i'll crack on with those as soon as....
> 
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

oldguy said:


> Aren't they a stick on from the TTshop?
> 
> :?:


The engine cover rings from the TT SHop are bolt on made by Osir


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't they a stick on from the TTshop?
> ...


 There were Andy but they Osir don't make them anymore. :?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

les said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > oldguy said:
> ...


so places still have them for $39 US


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

beeyondGTR said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT The engine cover rings from the TT SHop are bolt on made by Osir[/quote:3u0023vb said:
> ...


----------



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Old Guy,

Can you please message me your paypal email address so
I can send you the dosh for a shiny new dipstick cover.

Cheers


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> I've got a card from RM stating I have a package to pick up, I'm assuming it's the dipstick, I'll pick it up tomorrow morning and post afterwards


Well went to PO today all excited...................................... but still no dipstick


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Picked mine up from the PO, fantastic bit of kit, very impressed OG 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mac, I went to the PO on Monday to post a small packet and was told it could be 2 to 3 weeks before it will be delivered due to the PO strikes. 



mac's TT said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a card from RM stating I have a package to pick up, I'm assuming it's the dipstick, I'll pick it up tomorrow morning and post afterwards
> ...


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, post has been really slow lately Les, 1st class taking up to a week to deliver, I'll just need to be patient [smiley=bigcry.gif] , but it's hard when all you guy's have received and fitted yours and posting how good it is :twisted:


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

Not sure what is going on but I have PMed twice now hoping to purchase a dipstick and have had no reply!
So is the message getting to you? can pay by cheque or pay pay
Look forward to hearing something

Paul


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

recieved my dipstick a couple of days ago,thanks again mate.top class


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

maxpaul said:


> Not sure what is going on but I have PMed twice now hoping to purchase a dipstick and have had no reply!
> So is the message getting to you? can pay by cheque or pay pay
> Look forward to hearing something
> 
> Paul


Paul,

I replied on both occasions... last on the 22nd...at about 1pm...... (in reply to your 2nd PM)

Essentially saying i'll PM early next week with payment details when it's ready to go....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Is this just PMs for the dip stick I have no had a pm about the engine ring


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Sanity Check................................ :?

I have Pm'd everyone that is interested, in both dipstick and oil ring.

*Dipstick First* as i have a few still to do - won't list those i know have been recieved :

*Sent - unconfirmed receipt :*

Stufearn / SuperJosh / Mac'sTT / TT51

*On "The list" :*

GCK5 /Antprior / maxpaul / tufty / kite / swfblade / kite / Neb / StevieTT / Redhot car / gazzerb / da'TTand / johnnycobra / TT DWN UNDER / markhogan /Sirmattylad / Medic99 / jas6004 / mark davies / mikesimbo / Davyrest / Beyond !!!

If you aren't supposed to be on here or are, then please let me know... I have a busy busy weekend :wink:

*Oilring* - due to "one man band" - please hold in there..... i will get there but was a little supprised at the response i got to this post (in a good way),

If the waiting frustration is too much just let me know... i won't put up a list for oil ring yet till i start turning them out (evetually)

sorry chap's,

perfection takes time (is that a good enough excuse??)

:?


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

oldguy said:


> sorry chap's,
> 
> perfection takes time (is that a good enough excuse??)
> 
> :?


I think thats a good enough excuse - your work is exceptional oldguy, so the wait and suspense should be exciting not frustrating! 

Everyone - you *WILL* love your purchase! Believe me!

Mike


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

mikesimbo said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > sorry chap's,
> ...


seconded quality is excellent


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks gents, comments like that make me quite proud of my workmanship,

I won't let one leave until i'm happy of the quality and that it fits OK.

Busy weekend ahead...... haven't cleaned car though for 2 (!!!) weeks,


----------



## Canman (Sep 15, 2009)

having recieved and fitted my dipstick , all i can say Audi would be proud of this mod . 
its first class workmanship.cant wait for the oil ring if the quality of the dipstick is anything to go by.
anyhow oldguy i give you my permission to have a day off tomorrow and get that bloody car cleaned. but monday want you back in there doing you stuff.


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking forwards to receiving my dipstick as have now been informed mine is ready to be sent out


----------



## Canman (Sep 15, 2009)

my mate on here says your nearly ready with the oil ring, i want to be one of the first to get one so please please please can i have one from your first batch. 
oldguy whatever your doing this weekend cancel it as some of us TT guys are desperate for some quality BLING


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Canman,

I am nearly there, as previous posts, just need to get it exactly right before it's good enough for those interested.

Remember, one man and his dog, oh sorry.... garage!

I can't have anyone unhappy with the quality, i'd be back at the doc's talking OCD....

:wink:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Should have replied sooner, the dipstick is awesome mate, can't wait for the ring! 8)

I'll get pics up once I have the ring in place as well, keep up the good work mate! 8)


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

My distick handle arrived today thanks Oldguy, fantastic workmanship A1, my other half says its cute so your deffo on the right lines if she likes it  maybe a good way of getting mods for me, keep making em cute then she okays em LoL


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

yep, excellent quality and all worth the wait.

Was hoping to fit the dipstick handle this weekend if it stops raining!


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

Got my dipstick this morning  WOOOOOOWWWWW

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## antprior (Jul 12, 2009)

got mine this morning! Quality looks spot on!
just need to find a allen key small enough!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any news on the oil cap rings


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Mine has arrived, thanks Graham.
Just to echo whats been said before.
Absolute top quality workmanship.....


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks, glad you like it.....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Crack on with the engine cover now Graham and let the dipstick late comers wait awhile longer :wink:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

That's where i'm at now les,

Hoping to have these sorted within next week or so.....

:wink:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

oldguy said:


> That's where i'm at now les,
> 
> Hoping to have these sorted within next week or so.....
> 
> :wink:


 [smiley=drummer.gif] Yay!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

oldguy said:


> That's where i'm at now les,
> 
> Hoping to have these sorted within next week or so.....
> 
> :wink:


 Nice one Graham, looking forward to it :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Looking forwards to these


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You should post my Engine ring first Graham as it took 17 days for my dipstick cover to arrive :wink:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

That might upset Les and Beyond, :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

oldguy said:


> That might upset Les and Beyond, :lol:


 17 days... Na some of us have been waiting patiently a lot longer than that :roll: Now moaning should put yo to the back of the queue. :wink:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

les said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > That might upset Les and Beyond, :lol:
> ...


The pressure.........,


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Received mine this morning, thanks Graham, top quality as expected! 8)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yo OG, just curious. This thread seems to have been a bit quiet just lately. What's the craic with the oil ring thing? And whatever else you're up to? Just got a small wad of notes burning a hole in my pocket and looking for something to blow it on. 

Mondo


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, ........,

I have yesterday (finally) taken the plunge and ordered the material for these. All being well (again) i should be putting up a post middle of next week with photo's of the finished article, details , price etc etc

Once the post is up i'll get a new list if everyone PM's me again, but i will also send those on the 'old' list a PM with the link to the new post...(Les don't worry you are still at the top :wink: )

Thanks to everyone for their patience on this one..... I hope you'll all consider it worth the wait.....

:!: :!:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

good on you m8.. count me in 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am still in for one


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

oldguy said:


> Ok, ........,
> 
> I have yesterday (finally) taken the plunge and ordered the material for these. All being well (again) i should be putting up a post middle of next week with photo's of the finished article, details , price etc etc
> 
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

oldguy said:


> Ok, ........,
> 
> I have yesterday (finally) taken the plunge and ordered the material for these. All being well (again) i should be putting up a post middle of next week with photo's of the finished article, details , price etc etc
> 
> ...


Great stuff  I can only imagine how good these are gonna be after all the dipstick handle was A1


----------



## GB20280 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi... Are these still available ?

I'm after the oil ring in satin and also the dipstick.... Thanks


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

GB20280 said:


> Hi... Are these still available ?
> 
> I'm after the oil ring in satin and also the dipstick.... Thanks


PM'd....by the way this post is well out of date.....there's a new one already in the Group Buy just for the dipstick and door LED's...... :wink:


----------



## GB20280 (Dec 18, 2008)

oldguy said:


> GB20280 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi... Are these still available ?
> ...


Thanks Graham... Will keep an eye out and look to order both in the new year when / if you have the new ring available.

Thanks Again !!


----------

